
Khan Academy 2018 Annual Report: 8B Minutes - mhxion
https://khanacademyannualreport.org/leveling-the-playing-field/
======
abrookewood
Slightly off-topic, but I can not recommend Khan Academy highly enough.
Between the directed learning and the helpful videos, I am working to improve
my kids understanding of maths and usually don't lose my temper. Prior to
that, it was a frustrating exercise for everyone involved.

------
ramblerman
I’d love to see the minutes spent map per capita.

As is it would be largely impacted by population.
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

